# Fineshades Wood Culvert, Northamptonshire - Sept '13



## KM Punk (May 6, 2015)

The place is falling apart, easy to find but as you'll see it need a bit of work doing.
Explored with The Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2015)

That reinforced section was a little unnerving
thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Nice one! Those arches look a little sketchy!


----------



## frizman (May 7, 2015)

Nice pics again buddy. You spend more time underground than a mole


----------

